# Weddings Of NTs



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

*Hello NTs,
I'm doing a little survey among each of the types. I want to hear about the weddings and receptions of you married NTs. Were you girls a no frills bride? Or a fashion forward bride? Did you men just leave the planning up to the bride, or did you help plan? 
Single NTs, what sort of wedding do you think you'd want?*


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm not yet married, though I do plan on marrying my girlfriend. Personally, I don't want anything big. Sure, we'll register a ton of places, but I'd want a small ceremony. We'd invite family and some friends, but keep it modest. If I'm marrying the person who means everything to me, I shouldn't need to prove it with some gaudy, overly extravagant parade of events. Isn't the fact that I'm proclaiming unadulterated love and devotion to a person I love be enough?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

BooksandButterflies said:


> *Hello NTs,
> I'm doing a little survey among each of the types. I want to hear about the weddings and receptions of you married NTs. Were you girls a no frills bride? Or a fashion forward bride? Did you men just leave the planning up to the bride, or did you help plan?
> Single NTs, what sort of wedding do you think you'd want?*


My wife did most of the planning, I helped with the invites because I'm a whiz on the computer. Of course, my wife is an ISTJ, I'm the ENTP...


----------



## cristaunt (Oct 21, 2012)

ENTJ-ENTJ wedding for my dad + step mom. Small reception, only close family and friends. Small church. Both planned everything together. Almost business-like if it weren't for all the random tear-laughs during ceremony.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

BooksandButterflies said:


> *
> Single NTs, what sort of wedding do you think you'd want?*


None. But, in a hypothetical situation- something simple and quiet, possibly exotic.


----------



## Solrac026 (Mar 6, 2012)

Something small and simple with only a few friends and family.


----------



## Smittybee (Nov 15, 2012)

For my wedding i just want something simple and outdoorsy with close friends and family. I would love to have it on the beach.


----------



## TheBigT (Jun 21, 2012)

I floated the idea of renting the Tacoma Dome and having a monster truck show as a wedding, but I realized that I didn't know enough people for it to be cost efficient.

Seriously though, I probably would have a small thing in a church near where I live. Small and simple, so there isn't a ton of stress when something goes wrong on the other end.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

My INTP boyfriend and I jokingly talked about eloping even before we were dating. We want to get married whilst skydiving. Or in space. Or under the sea. Or Vegas. With a weed-ing cake. Ha geddit? lol

...ok, not that funny.

But seriously, I'd probably go for a destination wedding. Or something small. And preferably away from my ENFJ mother. But I don't want a huge dress. I'd like something short and knee length. And a little fascinator as opposed to a huge veil. With a nice reception with an open bar and a dance floor.

I intend on not spending a lot on the wedding, so I can blow a lot of money on the honeymoon. I like travelling. Beats a wedding any day.


----------



## nrcoggin (Mar 18, 2012)

I was married once and all wedding plans were up to her. I have never felt the need for a ceremony or a wedding for that matter but it was important to her and I wanted her to be happy so I went along with it. If it was up to me my wedding would consist of going to the court house and maybe dinner with family and a few close friends.


----------



## Sea Anenome (Mar 11, 2011)

I've never been married; were I to marry, I would opt for going to the courthouse. I'd rather spend the money on an awesome honeymoon. Besides, I don't have any close female friends so I wouldn't be able to put together a bridal party anyway.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

I have no plans, however if I ever were to, eloping sounds ideal. To me it's between the two people involved (more for the polygamous I guess) and is cheapened by putting on a show for an audience.

Naturally there would be mega bonus points if the celebrant was dressed as Darth Vader and the piano player looked like Riff Raff.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I married an SJ the first time and regret our wedding. It was micromanaged by family (I was young and unsure of myself in social things, and also raised in a religious conservative environment), and afterwards we were both very unhappy with our wedding because it was too traditional and schedule oriented.

The "me" of today? Well, if and when I get remarried (since I'll soon be divorced), it's going to (1) not involve a ton of money, (2) better reflect what we both actually like, and (3) not be schedule-intensive but have flexible just to spend time with people we love. I hated hated hated our wedding reception; we got there late, the place could only be booked for two hours, and we seemed to be on a hard timeline and then shuttled out the door. Screw that. And the entire service was way too religious and I felt a lot of pressure to say things that I didn't necessarily know if I accepted.

As far as the wedding itself, I don't know if I'd be as flexible as having a Star Trek wedding with uniforms (that's a little too geeky for me  ), but I'd definitely go as far as something like barefoot in a park on a beautiful spring day, etc.



Sonny said:


> Naturally there would be mega bonus points if the celebrant was dressed as Darth Vader and the piano player looked like Riff Raff.


I should clarify that I personally wouldn't want to have a wedding like that, but I think it would be awesome to _attend _a friend's wedding like that.  I wonder what a wedding would be like if everyone was dressed like a muppet.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Jennywocky said:


> As far as the wedding itself, I don't know if I'd be as flexible as having a Star Trek wedding with uniforms (that's a little too geeky for me  ), but I'd definitely go as far as something like barefoot in a park on a beautiful spring day, etc.


Okay-okay, I confess the barefoot idea sounds better.


----------



## Kizuna (Jul 30, 2011)

When I get married someday (hopefully soon) I'll have no ceremony, no parties, no guests, it will be the most discrete wedding two people can organize. Also, that AWFUL, horrid white dress (uuughh!) that draws ALL attention to you, how, just HOW?? can one wear it (and be happy about the whole circus)?!
I just...don't understand it... Either they're full of themselves or they live in a parallel world of fairy tales. No offence.


----------



## Kizuna (Jul 30, 2011)

nrcoggin said:


> I was married once and all wedding plans were up to her. I have never felt the need for a ceremony or a wedding for that matter but it was important to her and I wanted her to be happy so I went along with it. If it was up to me my wedding would consist of going to the court house and maybe dinner with family and a few close friends.


Exactly!!! :kitteh:


----------



## toffee (Nov 26, 2012)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> My INTP boyfriend and I jokingly talked about eloping even before we were dating. We want to get married whilst skydiving. Or in space. Or under the sea. Or Vegas. With a weed-ing cake. Ha geddit? lol
> 
> ...ok, not that funny.
> 
> ...


Pretty much this exactly. I'm an ENTP with an INTP boyfriend as well. Could you be my doppelganger?!


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

toffee said:


> Pretty much this exactly. I'm an ENTP with an INTP boyfriend as well. Could you be my doppelganger?!


Mayhaps  Evidently INTP/ENTP relationships are pretty common. And feasible.


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

ENTJ & INTJ wedding: nice winery. Everything was reflective of our relationship. Planned mostly by me at the beginning with more input from him later. <100 people. It was everything we wanted: good food, good family, good friends. Looking back, I think I would have done with less people. Great honeymoon. No loans-all paid in cash. Not cheap, but not mega-expensive. I put money into the food, venue, wine, photos, and honeymoon and cut costs on other things. We kept right on budget.


----------



## nemuk (Nov 30, 2012)

Small reception, for very small group of people, mostly family. We spent the rest day in a garden having a barbecue, after that , we went to a pub and after that we drank beer on a field near the highway.Preparation time - two weeks. We didn't care to much but everything went very well. I dreamt of something spectacular, but I gave it a rest.


----------

